# Beretta 92X Performance



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

No hablo espano

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> No hablo espano
> 
> GW


Italian, I don't know what he's saying either but it sure sounds good, mama-mia!


----------

